# Mosquito is 98% open



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

There is ice at the causeway ramps and some in the east side of the lake, other than that it’s open. EDIT: north end has a large patch of ice up at the buoy line







ATTACH type="full"]484541[/ATTACH]


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Won't be long, and they'll be putting the nets in.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks I'll be making my way shortly!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


19"


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks, Tom. With the rising gas costs, you just saved a lot of us some $$$ by doing the scouting for us. Be well.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


27". Caught in July.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice, the saugeye are heating up down here in Columbus.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


25” caught in late June 1997.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


26” through the ice 3 feet down in 17 feet of water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Not sure of inches, my biggest walleye came out of the spillway on a yellow twister tail


----------



## papangler (Apr 5, 2008)

ezbite said:


> There is ice at the causeway ramps and some in the east side of the lake, other than that it’s open. EDIT: north end has a large patch of ice up at the buoy line
> View attachment 484541
> ATTACH type="full"]484541[/ATTACH]





jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


27 in. caught about 2 years ago in november at causeway on husky jerk


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Mine came last year, 21 inches....first walleye of the season. I was showing my buddy how the inline planer boards worked and it was fish on!


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

27 inch wading State Park December 2009


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


25" wading at walnut run, late march, 2018.


----------



## asp235 (11 mo ago)

Always good news..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

25” and a 26” same outing. Late 80’s, early 90’s


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

27" More than 50 years ago when I was a teenager


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

24” last ice season.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome stories and fish,love that lake, been taking my dad there every year for years, even know i live in Columbus. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

jiggerman said:


> All you northeastern guys, whats your biggest walleye from Mosquito?


Last year March 21st


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

litman24 said:


> Last year March 21st
> View attachment 484739
> Nice stringers!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

24" trolling Rapala 15 years ago. Big storm blowing in and my 35hp Mercury blew up as I coasted to the dock.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

litman24 said:


> Last year March 21st
> View attachment 484739


Nice stringer,our lakes down here have saugeye ,we pull some nice stringers from Buckeye and Indian lakes.Alum hss them too lots if 14.5 inchers.


----------

